# Tin Can Bay - suggested locations for a trip?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Red,

Kauri Creek and Gary's anchorages would be excellent places to start with.

Gary's is a superb anchorage, with a lovely little beach right in the little inlet for the Kids. Around the corner, is Stuart island with a few weekender houses on it. beautiful beach there too (with a yabbie bank))

Right at the northern entrance to Gary's, (opposite Stuart island) there be reef with pretty much all reefspecies you could want (Night fishing is best)

Further north in the gutters around Moonboom islands also is worth a look.

Between Tincan abd gary,s is unknown to me but I am told there is good fishing, pretty much the whole way. I wouldn't go there without some SXs but then again, i wouldn't go fishin anywhere without em. 

Further north again, near Ungowa (about 1k south) there are coffee rock ledges right along the bank of Fraser. (exposed at low tide) Very big cod and plenty of em.

good luck mate. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Red 
there are plenty of oyster leases and shallow creeks at places like poona along the straits heading up towards the mary river.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I second Hairymicks suggestion of Kauri Creek as I spent a fair bit of time fishing there when up that way on Army exercises. I am sure all your usual suspects would work well in the HB lure range. And throw in a crab pot or two if room permits as some good crabbing can be had.

Do not, I repeat, Do not forget the repellent, and I personally liked RID, as those sand flies will pick you up and carry you away. 

Chris


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Do not, I repeat, Do not forget the repellent, and I personally liked RID, as those sand flies will pick you up and carry you away.


Oh yeah, and mozzie coils for the cabin of a night.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

As soon as I read the first like of your post Red, I shivered a bit and thought, bushman's, and lots of it. it's expensive stuff, but it's top stuff. Heaps of good fishing in there, I have no doubt you'll get onto some great fish. Don't forget the camera!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red

Here are another couple of bug tips

Good homebrew repellant is: Sorbolene, 10% dettol, dash of ti-tree oil or citronella

And from a month before trip take daily a B1 tablet; this is a good one and supposedly we emit an odour on the skin that the mozzies aren't attracted to when we take the B1. All my boatie mates do this all year round, and it appears to work OK.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

